# Credit/ Debit Cards in Automated Petrol Pumps



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I know this has already been discussed (I've done a search) but just wondered if anyone had any information on any cards that actually worked, from personal experience

Specifically does a Nationwide DEBIT card work? also is it the same problem in Spain or is it just in France?

Thanks


Andrew


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Android,

From personal experience (6 visits to France in the last two years) its a case of the "automated" 24/7 pumps either accepting UK cards or not!!! And not a case of accepting, say a Nationwide card, but rejecting a Barclays card. The reason for this is the technology of the equipment in the pump which does not recognise UK chip and pin cards. However it is also my experience that the situation is improving all the time as the French install new equipment that does recognise our cards. Its really a case of pot-luck!!! Its worth noting that although your card may be rejected by the automated pump you will certainly be able to use that same card at the little kiosk where you pay during normal hours. Hope this is of some help,

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andrew

I've stopped bothering with the bloody things, though it is a flaming nuisance when there's a public holiday on Tuesday and some pumps have been on "auto" for three days in a row.

The strategies we use are:-

*1). *Regard half full as the time to think about re-fuelling. The range on most trucks is enough that this is no inconvenience. It hurts less, and you never find yourself praying for an open filling station round the next corner.

*2).* Wear a money belt (or whatever) and carry a few hundred Euros in cash. You are sure to find a friendly local who will fill you up on his card if you give him the cash plus a bit extra for his trouble.

The most annoying thing is pulling into an apparently open garage only to find the lazy sods couldn't be bothered to turn the sign to "Closed".

Cheers


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

caulkhead said:


> Hi Android,
> 
> Its worth noting that although your card may be rejected by the automated pump you will certainly be able to use that same card at the little kiosk where you pay during normal hours. Hope this is of some help,
> 
> Caulkhead


Just to add there is the odd big supermarket petro/diesel kiosk that will also reject our UK debit cards. 
Last Sept went to Locmariaquer and when we left headed for the main road and a large supermarket was signed forget the town it belonged to but began with an A and was off the main road. think it might have be a LeClerc, we had to pay cash there as it did not accept our Nationwide card.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Auto tills*

Hi

I have used my Nationwide debit card in France, Italy, Switzerland, Belgium and Luxembourg at automatic paypoints. The only one that caused a hassle was Luxembourg, so ever since, I go the the manual paypoint.

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and suggestions


Andrew


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There have been issues with UK chip and pin cards as although the continent ha shad chip and pin for years it is very old technology compared to ours. There is a move to upgrade systems in France and other countries. However this is Europe and things will happen when they happen.
Most major retailers take uk cards and we have never had any issues at fuel pay booths.


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Debit cards*

Can I just ask, when we speak about debit cards do we mean maestro/solo cards as I don't have a credit card I was hoping to be able to use these in France and Spain this year.

Thanks

Taff


----------

